# I.B.O Ohio State Championship - June 9-10, 2012



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I will be there!
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Ill be there. How long after the shoot do you expect before the world qualification papers would be sent out?


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

As soon as IBO sends them to us, we'll get them sent out. I'm estimating 2-3 weeks before we can send them out.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome sounds good. Can't wait to shoot the course


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

ill b there i think perry wants me to work the shoot
!!!!!!


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

I will be there. Should be a good one.


----------



## bribone (Jul 30, 2011)

Im new to this so do you have to be a ibo member to shoot ? Can you become amember there ? Do you have to finish in acertain place to shoot in col. in july ? thanks


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bribone said:


> Im new to this so do you have to be a ibo member to shoot ? Can you become amember there ? Do you have to finish in acertain place to shoot in col. in july ? thanks


I was wondering this exact same stuff....?? Im shooting a Hoyt recurve...no sight,fingers, and I have a elevated rest? What class would this place me in and about how far are the stakes ? Ive only shot a couple local 3-d shoots and Ive had alot of fun.....


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

bribone said:


> Im new to this so do you have to be a ibo member to shoot ? Can you become amember there ? Do you have to finish in acertain place to shoot in col. in july ? thanks


To be eligible for the State Championship you'll need to be an I.B.O. member. Yes you can join I.B.O. at the shoot. Anyone can shoot the 3rd Leg, no need to qualify. This state shoot is also a World qualifier. Need to finish in the top twenty to qualify.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

onlyaspike said:


> I was wondering this exact same stuff....?? Im shooting a Hoyt recurve...no sight,fingers, and I have a elevated rest? What class would this place me in and about how far are the stakes ? Ive only shot a couple local 3-d shoots and Ive had alot of fun.....


You would shoot Recurve Unaided (RU) with a max of 30 yards.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

See you all there.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Wish I could make it but I have to work this weekend.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I have to work Saturday so can I shoot all 40 on Sunday?


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be there with a crew!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

yes you can shoot all 40 in one day. we have been cutting lanes for 2 weeks now. should be interesting we are using a part of the club that not many have seen before for archery. The weather is looking good so it should be a good weekend


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Be there. Looking forward to it


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Swwwwweeeeeettttt!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I see the "reg" times..does this mean "shooting times" also?
Can I show up Sunday monning and shoot all 40, finishing in the afternoon?


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

what brand of targets are you guys shooting? McKenzie or what?


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

yes you can show up on Sunday and shoot all 40. We are shooting all McKenzie targets


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Putting on the finishing touches... should be an awesome time! Hope to see you there!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Great course set up!!

When and where will scores be posted??


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Will submit to our webmaster sometime this evening or tomorrow to be put on www.gcfng.com


----------



## rgibson (May 10, 2011)

Where and when will the results be posted?


----------



## evo 6 (May 9, 2011)

whiskey/tango/foxtrot lets get some scores already


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

This seems like a complicated task to put the scores up


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

They were on the computer. They could of just copy and pasted it to archery talk.


----------

